# Orff's De temporum fine comoedia



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Anyone ever heard this before? Thoughts?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

adriesba said:


> Anyone ever heard this before?


Yes, got it on a Deutsche Grammophon CD.



> Thoughts?


Don't like it. At all. Mind you, I (still) like Carmina Burana, but everything else I heard by Orff leaves me cold. YMMV.


----------

